# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Being skinned alive Oo

## sploosh

I had this crazy nightmare last night that the "stray" cat that lives in our barn got ran over by a huge truck. The weird thing was is that her skin was split open, as if she was skinned alive, she had no other injurys. While I was handling her, my skin started to split open, as if it was "being ripped at the seams",  I stitched myself up with bright green thread and it quickly healed...

I seriously thought I was going to be sick after this dream. 
Anyway, any thoughts? It would be greatly appreciated =)

----------


## horsebucket

Damn thats a bad dream. Never had any dreams like that before. I can't think of any dreams where I got badly hurt apart from a dream where I had leprocy and my arm fell off. It does remind me of this horror style dream I had a while ago where this woman had turned into a zombie and she was infested with maggots and she was coming after me. Luckily I had a pitch fork to poke her so she couldn't get near me. It was real sick the way there were maggots crawling out of her though.

Have you ever stitched yourself up in real life? I usually only do stuff I'm able to do in real life. I'd never be able to put in stitches.

----------


## sploosh

eww..I think I would have thrown up after having that dream...speaking of which, I've had some pretty rank and gory dreams right after this one...I was facing a building looking up  at the top..for what reason I had no idea until a man came falling through the air..it was really weird because everything stopped then it was in slowmotion..then he hit the sidewalk and literally splattered everywhere, a nasty, gory mess..I was sure I was going to vomit after that...

Before that one I dreamt I was watching people on a school bus...the driver wasn't paying attention and ran over a little girl. I could see her skull was split open, but she wasn't dead..blood was everywhere and people were screaming..finally an ambulance arived then one of the EMT's just said there wasn't anything they could do for her because she lost so much blood. They loaded her up and started to turn at an intersection, then a huge 16 wheeler hit them at full speed and the ambulance blew up =/ it wasn't pretty...

when I was younger I used to sew designs into the bottom of my feet...but I haven't done that in forever....sometimes what I do in my dreams are something that I've done in real life, but I wouldn't be able to explain the last two

----------

